# Hot sauce



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Who likes it ? I like it alot....I've tried alot of different kinds and just wonderin who else liked it


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Who likes it ? I like it alot....I've tried alot of different kinds and just wonderin who else liked it


Here he goes down another slope...and believe me, I'm a confirmed chili-head and it is another slope...the quest for more flavorful and hotter sauces is endless...right now I'd have to say I have 25 or 30 bottles of different hot sauces and rarely do I eat anything that doesn't have some kind of hot sauce on it...furthermore, chili's are good for your heart as the oil that makes them hot, capsaicin, helps lower cholesterol and keep your arteries clear...also high in vitamin C...if you've never had much experience and you want to try a really flavorful hot sauce that has a bit of a zing to it try Cholula Hot Sauce...it's made from piquin peppers and it should be carried by most grocery stores...it's great...

Cholula Hot Sauce


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've tried the Cholula, and its pretty good.I'm using a bottle of Sweating Bullets right now.It's Habenero based and pretty hot.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I grow my own habanero peppers, so you might say I like 'em strong.

Highly reccomend *El Yucateco* brand sauces. Too many of the habanero sauces (Tabasco, ugh) are cut with vinegar and carrots.

The *Green Yucateco* is 6910 Scoville units. Splash on pizza is glorious.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

If I may make a recommendation, try this sauce...

Pain is Good Batch #37

It is HOT for the average person. I have a fairly high tolerance for hot stuff, but this stuff still makes me sweat. It's habenero base with garlic and carrots among other things. The flavor is not overpowered by the heat. This is by far the best sauce I've ever tasted. It is a bit pricey, considering how fast I go through a bottle, but it's worth the money.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tabasco works for me.  

It is what I like. Most of there other's have to many other ingredients in them that well distract from flavor. Cholula isn't bad, kind of mild. But look at what is in it. 

And Tabasco is not habanero in any way shape or forum. Just to get things straight.  


Stacey


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> And Tabasco is not habanero in any way shape or forum. Just to get things straight.


There actually is a habanero Tabasco sauce. It's pretty hot, but not that good IMO. The best sauce in Tabasco's lineup is the Jalapeno. I like the flourescent green color.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> There actually is a habanero Tabasco sauce. It's pretty hot, but not that good IMO. The best sauce in Tabasco's lineup is the Jalapeno. I like the flourescent green color.


You are correct and I stand corrected. Sorry Aaron.

I like the plain Jane 150 year old stuff 

Stacey


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Tabasco works for me.
> 
> It is what I like. Most of there other's have to many other ingredients in them that well distract from flavor. Cholula isn't bad, kind of mild. But look at what is in it.
> 
> ...


I like the smoked chipolte ln the tabasco line.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I like the smoked chipolte ln the tabasco line.


Which is not bad on tacos. For a " limited" edition it sure has stuck around. Your not the only one to have liked it 

Stacey


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Which is not bad on tacos. For a " limited" edition it sure has stuck around. Your not the only one to have liked it
> 
> Stacey


I sent some to my brother when he was in Iraq and him and his buddies loved it.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I sent some to my brother when he was in Iraq and him and his buddies loved it.


Our boys (and girls) in uniform love Tabasco. There's a little mini-bottle that comes in each MRE (Meal Ready to Eat). The MREs are pretty good but sometimes they need a little help.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm the biggest chile head that I know. I've grown 100's of different varieties of hot chile peppers. Last season I had around 120+ different varieties. I'm going to limit myself to around 25 different kinds this season. Anyway, my 2 favorite hot sauces come from Belize. They are Marie Sharp's and Melinda's. They are habanero and carrot based and are excellent! I'm not into the vinegar based hot sauces very much. My own hot sauce and salsa are also very good. My doctor is the biggest fan of my salsa. I get as many free samples as I need!


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm not a fan of flaming hot, but i do like a little bit of zing. I'm a big fan of Not Cool hot sauces.... they're very flavorful and not overly spicey.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> I'm the biggest chile head that I know. I've grown 100's of different varieties of hot chile peppers. Last season I had around 120+ different varieties. I'm going to limit myself to around 25 different kinds this season. Anyway, my 2 favorite hot sauces come from Belize. They are Marie Sharp's and Melinda's. They are habanero and carrot based and are excellent! I'm not into the vinegar based hot sauces very much. My own hot sauce and salsa are also very good. My doctor is the biggest fan of my salsa. I get as many free samples as I need!


Melinda's is a good sauce. I'd called it a close second to my favorite Pain is Good #37. I haven't had Melinda's for a while now which prompted me to look at their web site. I didn't realize they had as many sauces as they do. I've only had the original. Have you had any of the other varieties? I think the Chipotle, Garlic and Scotch Bonnet sauces look like they're worth a shot.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Here he goes down another slope...Cholula Hot Sauce...it's made from piquin peppers and it should be carried by most grocery stores...it's great...
> 
> Cholula Hot Sauce


Hmmmm, this sauce is found on the tables of all most every place to eat in town including IHOP and some buger joints. Nice sauce, not too hot and flavorful if not watered down or been sitting around too long.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Taco Bell's is the best! Specially on a 1/2 lb bean burrito.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Melinda's is a good sauce. I'd called it a close second to my favorite Pain is Good #37. I haven't had Melinda's for a while now which prompted me to look at their web site. I didn't realize they had as many sauces as they do. I've only had the original. Have you had any of the other varieties? I think the Chipotle, Garlic and Scotch Bonnet sauces look like they're worth a shot.


I like the Xtra hot, xx hot and the xxx hot sauce. I haven't tried the others yet.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

The one I've been using lately is Mad Dog 357 Collector's Edition. It's supposedly 6 million Scoville units. It's hot!! The one I always have a bottle of is Ron's Nuckin' Futs. It's hot, but has a great taste (to me).

Mel


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I like Dave's Insanity Sauces and other items. It's the only hot sauce banned from hot sauce events! lol

http://www.davesgourmet.peachhost.com/ct_catalog.htm

:ms NCRM


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I like Dave's Insanity Sauces and other items. It's the only hot sauce banned from hot sauce events! lol
> 
> http://www.davesgourmet.peachhost.com/ct_catalog.htm
> 
> :ms NCRM


I like Dave's too. I use a small dab in a bowl of chili.

The stuff can be deadly.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I've got the Ultimate Insanity and I think Total Insanity. Pretty good stuff, but I don't think it's the hottest I've had. Still good though!

Mel


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I just went to my hot sauce hook up and they were having a buy one get one free sale.....so I have an extra bottle of Dave's Total Insanity Hot sauce...So the first person who tells me what Jerome Bettis's favorite hobby is ...you win a cigar and the hot sauce.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm partial to Melindas, Tobasco, and Frank's Red Hot (perfect on wings!) The Bus' favorite hobby is bowling! GO STEELERS...beat them 'Hawks!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

MrINMENSO said:


> I'm partial to Melindas, Tobasco, and Frank's Red Hot (perfect on wings!) The Bus' favorite hobby is bowling! GO STEELERS...beat them 'Hawks!


You are correct!!! Stuff coming your way!!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Not sure what the name is but it comes in a clear bottle with a green top, full of smoking hot red sauce, with text in English, Vietnamese and Chinese (?? maybe) on the bottle. Damn stuff is great on just about everything!! I find it in just about every kind of asian grocery store here in Houston. Even some of the grocery stores like HEB, Krogers and Randalls are starting to carry it.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Not sure what the name is but it comes in a clear bottle with a green top, full of smoking hot red sauce, with text in English, Vietnamese and Chinese (?? maybe) on the bottle. Damn stuff is great on just about everything!! I find it in just about every kind of asian grocery store here in Houston. Even some of the grocery stores like HEB, Krogers and Randalls are starting to carry it.


I bet your talking about Sriracha. I grew up with this stuff. I'm half Thai. I love it in a bowl of ramen soup.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

wrinklenuts said:


> I like the Xtra hot, xx hot and the xxx hot sauce. I haven't tried the others yet.


I've been flyin' through bottles of Melinda's xxx hot 2005 reserve. Good stuff.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

My current favorite..






































All thats left to be done is light up an Excaliber and let the pepper fumes clear out, hopefully before my wife gets home!


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

You want some good sauce, give Spontaneous Combustion it is habanaro based with a good kick of pure cap. 

So hot hot make you slap yo mama


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> My current favorite..
> 
> All thats left to be done is light up an Excaliber and let the pepper fumes clear out, hopefully before my wife gets home!


Looks real good. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

hartl0602 said:


> You want some good sauce, give Spontaneous Combustion it is habanaro based with a good kick of pure cap.
> 
> I used to use some of the Spontanious Combustion seasoning in my Chernobyl Gold Sunspot Special Chili. Definately hot!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I like the smoked chipolte ln the tabasco line.


What he said , great on Barbecue . Also the garlic is great on pasta with red sauce (gravy) .


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I bet your talking about Sriracha. I grew up with this stuff. I'm half Thai. I love it in a bowl of ramen soup.


Yep thats it. I use it almost as often as I use ketchup by now.


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

I posted a few recipes a few months ago. Take a look at these.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13344


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Hottest sause in the world.*

*Testimony of an A$$hat Who Actually Tried it*. :r 
I was at band practice one night and some misguided peer of mine had somehow gotten ahold of a bottle of this stuff. Blair for the love of GOD WHY!? Me and 4 other guys decided that we were macho enough to take it. Since I had been recognized the king of all things hot, I had to keep my title and have a whole drop, while the others split 2 drops. Somewhere in the back of my head I thought I heard someone counting down like the old footage from a nuclear test, by zero I really cant recall any events exept an intense pain that seemed to have detonated my entire head. At some point I remember someone trying to make me drink water, but being a knowlegeable chilihead, I clamped my jaw shut for fear of spreading the fire. By the time I regained controll of basic body functions, ie. memory and sight, I was laying in the back of a friend's pickup drenched in sweat. For about 2 days after that I had a feeling of lightheadness. 2 of the other guys who only did 1/2 a drop ended up going home with someone who was fit to drive. 1 of the other guys was helped across the street to a pizza restraunt where he ordered a whole pizza and water to try and extinguish his mouth, the last of the 4 others lay crying in the fetal position under the pickup that I was in the back of. Moral of this story: DO NOT @%*# AROUND WITH THIS STUFF. If you have to try somthing this hot, know what you are doing and for GOD's sake just do ONE drop. I still want a bottle of this stuff, if anyone wants to witness what it does to a live person I would be happy to do it again for a free bottle. I want to see if the guy who had the bottle will sell it to me seeing how rare this is. Price $249.95 a bottle.

View attachment 5278


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Hottest sause in the world.*



mike32312 said:


> *Testimony of an A$$hat Who Actually Tried it*. :r
> I would be happy to do it again for a free bottle. I want to see if the guy who had the bottle will sell it to me seeing how rare this is. Price $249.95 a bottle.
> View attachment 5278


Sounds like you got some of Blairs 1, 2, 3, etc. A.M. reserve. You know, that stuff is like pure Capsicum. You are only supposed to use it as an ADDITIVE, not use it as a sauce (as you found out). I understand that you can taste one drop in 10 gallons or so of product.

Damn man, my hat's off to you for surviving. That stuff can do serious damage!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> I'm the biggest chile head that I know. I've grown 100's of different varieties of hot chile peppers. Last season I had around 120+ different varieties. I'm going to limit myself to around 25 different kinds this season. Anyway, my 2 favorite hot sauces come from Belize. They are Marie Sharp's and Melinda's. They are habanero and carrot based and are excellent! I'm not into the vinegar based hot sauces very much. My own hot sauce and salsa are also very good. My doctor is the biggest fan of my salsa. I get as many free samples as I need!


I grew habaneros for the first time last year, buying 4" starter plants and just sticking them in the ground. Got tips for how/when to plant & how to fertilize? I live in Los Angeles, so there's plenty of sun.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Steve said:


> My current favorite..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm... hot pepper pr0n!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Hottest sause in the world.*



mike32312 said:


> *Testimony of an A$$hat Who Actually Tried it*. :r
> I was at band practice one night and some misguided peer of mine had somehow gotten ahold of a bottle of this stuff. Blair for the love of GOD WHY!? Me and 4 other guys decided that we were macho enough to take it. Since I had been recognized the king of all things hot, I had to keep my title and have a whole drop, while the others split 2 drops. Somewhere in the back of my head I thought I heard someone counting down like the old footage from a nuclear test, by zero I really cant recall any events exept an intense pain that seemed to have detonated my entire head. At some point I remember someone trying to make me drink water, but being a knowlegeable chilihead, I clamped my jaw shut for fear of spreading the fire. By the time I regained controll of basic body functions, ie. memory and sight, I was laying in the back of a friend's pickup drenched in sweat. For about 2 days after that I had a feeling of lightheadness. 2 of the other guys who only did 1/2 a drop ended up going home with someone who was fit to drive. 1 of the other guys was helped across the street to a pizza restraunt where he ordered a whole pizza and water to try and extinguish his mouth, the last of the 4 others lay crying in the fetal position under the pickup that I was in the back of. Moral of this story: DO NOT @%*# AROUND WITH THIS STUFF. If you have to try somthing this hot, know what you are doing and for GOD's sake just do ONE drop. I still want a bottle of this stuff, if anyone wants to witness what it does to a live person I would be happy to do it again for a free bottle. I want to see if the guy who had the bottle will sell it to me seeing how rare this is. Price $249.95 a bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5278


Oh, man... now _*I*_ want some!


----------



## Topher449 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lots of great ideas for trying new stuff. thanks.
my GOTO is TAPATIO. it finds its way on most food for me and it is cheap. 
topher.


----------



## enub (Nov 14, 2005)

My favorite sauce I pour on food without fear of personal injury is by Mezzetta - California Habanero Hot Sauce. Great flavor and enough heat to make things interesting. Mezzetta Hot Sauce

When I want it a lot hotter I reach for the Blair's Sudden Death, not insane, but has a nice kick and great flavor. Blair's hot sauce

I will try anything at least once (except maybe this - *INSANE!!* you have to accept a disclaimer to buy it!!!), but I do not care too much for anything that is vinegar based. Maybe we should start a cigar\hot sauce trade!


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

i like the rooster garlic chili sauce.

of the "regular" pepper sauces, i prefer Louisiana Hot Sauce.

Have you eve had Ring of Fire? It is very good.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

enub said:


> My favorite sauce I pour on food without fear of personal injury is by Mezzetta - California Habanero Hot Sauce. Great flavor and enough heat to make things interesting. Mezzetta Hot Sauce
> 
> When I want it a lot hotter I reach for the Blair's Sudden Death, not insane, but has a nice kick and great flavor. Blair's hot sauce
> 
> I will try anything at least once (except maybe this - *INSANE!!* you have to accept a disclaimer to buy it!!!), but I do not care too much for anything that is vinegar based. Maybe we should start a cigar\hot sauce trade!


Mezzetta is great for an habanero newbie experience. It's a bit vinegary for my liking and I prefer the *El Yucateco* green and red.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> I'm the biggest chile head that I know. I've grown 100's of different varieties of hot chile peppers. Last season I had around 120+ different varieties. I'm going to limit myself to around 25 different kinds this season. Anyway, my 2 favorite hot sauces come from Belize. They are Marie Sharp's and Melinda's. They are habanero and carrot based and are excellent! I'm not into the vinegar based hot sauces very much. My own hot sauce and salsa are also very good. My doctor is the biggest fan of my salsa. I get as many free samples as I need!


Is that how you became wrinklenuts:r . Just kidding. What's your salsa recipe?


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

enub said:


> I will try anything at least once (except maybe this - *INSANE!!* you have to accept a disclaimer to buy it!!!), but I do not care too much for anything that is vinegar based. Maybe we should start a cigar\hot sauce trade!


From opinions posted on the web, I've gathered most people don't think the 6am has a good taste to it. It forms crystals in the bottle. I found a place in Cincinnati that had a bottle. It was like $600! I'd like to try some of the other Blair's though.

BTW, is that your heep in your avatar? Go to any wheelin' boards?

Mel


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

enub said:


> Maybe we should start a cigar\hot sauce trade!


Now there's a thought!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I made some buffalo wings last week. Tried using Crystals hot sauce and it came out pretty good. But not as hot as I like, I wonder if I used too much butter or if Crystals is just too mild.


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I made some buffalo wings last week. Tried using Crystals hot sauce and it came out pretty good. But not as hot as I like, I wonder if I used too much butter or if Crystals is just too mild.


I never use just butter and hot sauce when i make my hot wings. I will often add other herbs and/or spices. If i want it to be very hot, i will use cayenne pepper.

Typically i am not trying to make "traditional" hot wings, rather I prefer to make "spicy" wings. For these, i will use the basic butter & hot sauce base and then add other spices.


----------



## enub (Nov 14, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> BTW, is that your heep in your avatar? Go to any wheelin' boards?
> 
> Mel


Yep, that's my heep, the pic was snapped at a place called the "Soup Bowl" on the Rubicon. I am a member of the pirate4x4 board (same screen name), but I spend more time here!
Eric


----------

